# bushing guide set for Rona brand router



## catguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Just found and ordered bushing guide set, complete with 2 11/16" adapter plate to fit both the plunge base and the standard.fixed sub-base plate for my Rona brand 2001520 - 12 amp router. These things were a Freud 2000 knock off but the sub-base plate were a different design, and would not accept the standard Porter Cable style guide bushings. 
I found this set at Elite Tools, Lévis, QC or Peachtree Woodworking Supply in Norcross, GA also have the same thing 

As you can see by the photos, the mounting of a standard guide bush without the adapter plate would be impossible, or I would have to make a new sub-base, by the way, these routers I would not recommend for any kind of production use, but for someone like my self, who wants to make wood chips fly :haha: these things got the grunt to do just that, not to mention soft start as well.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Having the guide bushing set will add another dimension to your router use.


----------



## Maroonram (Jul 10, 2012)

Gordon;

You'll have to get a sub base for the bushing set that will fit your router. There are so universal bases that a number of retailers carry.


----------



## catguy (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi Bob, thanks, I have been thinking about that, thought maybe I would make my own sub-base, as this router is not made any more.
The guide bushing kit I found is available from Peachtree Woodworking Supply in GA as well as Elite Tools in Quebec, this kit has an adapter that will fit via M5 bolts to the base of the plunge assy or the sub-base of the fixed assy, and then the guide bushing mounts inside of this adapter plate. The adapter plate its self is 2 11/16" OD with a 1 3/16" center hole to accept the guide bush, hope it all works  I'll let you know.


----------



## Tammylee (Jul 25, 2016)

catguy said:


> Just found and ordered bushing guide set, complete with 2 11/16" adapter plate to fit both the plunge base and the standard.fixed sub-base plate for my Rona brand 2001520 - 12 amp router. These things were a Freud 2000 knock off but the sub-base plate were a different design, and would not accept the standard Porter Cable style guide bushings.
> I found this set at Elite Tools, Lévis, QC or Peachtree Woodworking Supply in Norcross, GA also have the same thing
> 
> As you can see by the photos, the mounting of a standard guide bush without the adapter plate would be impossible, or I would have to make a new sub-base, by the way, these routers I would not recommend for any kind of production use, but for someone like my self, who wants to make wood chips fly :haha: these things got the grunt to do just that, not to mention soft start as well.


Hi I just bought the same router used. I was wondering if you have a owners manual that you could maybe email to me? There are so many knobs and measures and turny hints I have no clue what they all do. If you could plz email me a copy or lead me to a copy somewhere plz my email is (deleted by moderation). Thank you in advance


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

welcome to the forums Tammy...

NOTE...
this is an old thread but just the same you may luck out...
strongly recommend you delete your email addy... posting your addy on a public forum isn't a real good plan...


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Welcome Tammy. I deleted your email because it's not recommended due to what Stick said and as a result it is forum policy for a moderator to delete it if we see it. We have a private messaging system you can use when you get past 10 posts.

We have a manuals section on our home page but I'm not certain if there are any Rona tools on it. Most plunge routers share a number of features so if you look at the ones for other routers you'll probably recognize what some of yours are.


----------



## hawkeye10 (Jul 28, 2015)

Rona!!! This is a new brand for me.


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

hawkeye10 said:


> Rona!!! This is a new brand for me.


Don, "Rona" is a Canadian chain store that used to sell store branded tools.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I've seen the brand they were promoting and it was named to sound like German made but was Chinese instead. It may not have worked out well for them because a search I just did only brought up Bosch, DeWalt, and B & D. I'm guessing that anything with a Rona tag on it was that brand.


----------



## Matin (22 d ago)

catguy said:


> Just found and ordered bushing guide set, complete with 2 11/16" adapter plate to fit both the plunge base and the standard.fixed sub-base plate for my Rona brand 2001520 - 12 amp router. These things were a Freud 2000 knock off but the sub-base plate were a different design, and would not accept the standard Porter Cable style guide bushings.
> I found this set at Elite Tools, Lévis, QC or Peachtree Woodworking Supply in Norcross, GA also have the same thing
> 
> As you can see by the photos, the mounting of a standard guide bush without the adapter plate would be impossible, or I would have to make a new sub-base, by the way, these routers I would not recommend for any kind of production use, but for someone like my self, who wants to make wood chips fly :haha: these things got the grunt to do just that, not to mention soft start as well.


Hello! I have just received this router (used of course) as my Christmas gift from my lovely wife! (time is tough). The only issue i have is to find any manual on how to put things together! There is absolutely nothing on internet. the customer service call directs me to triton tools. 
Do you have any document, manual or word of wisdom to share?!


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum @Matin 

FYI this thread dates back to 2016 and you may or may not receive a reply. Check the manual section of the forum re availability. If not start a new thread seeking assistance. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Matin said:


> Hello! I have just received this router (used of course) as my Christmas gift from my lovely wife! (time is tough). The only issue i have is to find any manual on how to put things together! There is absolutely nothing on internet. the customer service call directs me to triton tools.
> Do you have any document, manual or word of wisdom to share?!


Hi and welcome. Not sure about a manual. We have some on this site in pdf form, but not for every router.

If you're new to routers I suggest you take a look at some of the youtube videos on how to use them. I rarely use my router freehand and mostly use it in a table. It's safer and more stable. Youtube has my favorite videos on table top routing, by Marc Sommerfeld. He passed away, but his videos are really good for learning how to get the most from a router. His company sells router bits and accessories, but his videos aren't full of self promotion. He was a cabinet maker prior to his business, so he really knows his stuff.

I'm attaching a few pdfs on routers that are worth reading.


----------

